# Ford 8700 pto input shaft off flywheel



## Matthew55 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a 1976 ford 8700 clutch came to pieces and the pto input shaft that comes off the flywheel and goes into transmission jumped splines on the fly and was STUCK! We had to cut the pto shaft in half to split the tractor. Now I need to know how to get the pto shaft out.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Your talking the pto drive hub on the flywheel and the pto shaft inside the trans input shaft?

If so the shaft comes out the back and requires a transmission/rear axle split.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

While you have the rear split its a good time to go threw the PTO clutch and brake, also inspect the low pressure hydraulic pump while you have it apart.


----------



## Matthew55 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes where it goes to the hub. So I need to pull transmission now?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If the shaft needs replacing then you need to pull the transmission, the shaft is retained on the back end.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> If the shaft needs replacing then you need to pull the transmission, the shaft is retained on the back end.


I agree I had similar shaft fail on my Ford 6700


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure on an 8700 but check with your dealer about an updated PTO clutch. On the later TW's you can add an extra friction and steel.


----------



## Hogfarmer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes. You will need to split tranny/rear-end. Also, the shaft has been changed to one with more splines. Sounds like you already will need to replace the flywheel hub, so be ready when your parts man tells you that the part has been “upgraded “. I went through this with my 8700. And I agree with earlier responses, now is the time to rebuild PTO clutch.


----------

